# 100mg every 5 days with hcg



## therealkozmo (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm getting ready to switch my TRT protocol. I was using low dose clomid. There are a few different elements that make clomid not ideal for this period in my life. What are your opinions on the doctors recommended treatment? 100mg test cyp every 5 days and 1000iu s hcg eod. That's more hcg then I have had in the past. I'm definitely not complaining about getting a lot of supplies. I want to make sure I have the best protocol. The last two times I did injectable trt it was twice a week injections. Do you think every 5 days will lead to more fluctuations then a twice weekly protocol? Do you think the HCG at that dose would cause desensization of leydig cells? As well, do you think this protocol could cause elevated e2? I've run up to 240mg a week and not gyno prone but I am definitely e2 sensitive because I get a lot of other symptoms when e2 is high. I plan on calling Monday and asking if I can get a adex script just incase. I asked in the office but doc said I shouldn't need it. I didn't get time to tell him that I am sensitive to e2.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 6, 2017)

E5D is fine.  I wouldnt go past 500/wk with hcg on trt, no real need unless your trying to get her pregnant.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2017)

Damn that's a lot of hcg. I would stockpile that shit and sell or trade it for bottles of Test or tren.


----------



## therealkozmo (Mar 7, 2017)

or Deca..........


----------

